# Hyxtal question



## willieboy (Jan 30, 2013)

I use digital scale for mixing purposes when putting together larger batches of this epoxy.  For smaller repairs it is more difficult when less than 1/2 a teaspoon is needed.  Sometimes a few drops is all that is needed.  Does anyone have the information that would make mixing by volume more accurate, i.e. the relative weight of part A to part B?  Mixing by wieght is in a ratio of 1:3 by wieght.  Thanks


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2013)

Do you have a digital scale that measures in small increments?


 http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-REAL-GENUINE-DIGIWEIGH-1000G-Gram-DIGITAL-GOLD-SILVER-BAR-COIN-OUNCE-OZ-SCALE-/330866150801?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0928cd91


----------



## willieboy (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes e-package I have a digital scale that is supposed to be accurate to .01 of a gram.  It seems to do fine on weights of 5 grams or more but varies for some reason when weighing and zeroing items less than a gram.  Since I am fairly new to using Hxtal as an adhesive I would rather not mix more than I need for a particular repair.  When trying to penetrate flashes or cracks best results are acheived when the Hxtal is first mixed and 4 or 5 drops of material is all that is needed most of the time.  After storage in covered containers in the freezer chances for success are much less for these kind of repairs.  I think my problem may have been solved since I found a neighbor with much better quality scales he uses for reloading ammunition, i.e. accurate to .01 of a grain.


----------

